# Sunday lunch in Galicia



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Friends from Monforte came to lunch today. Well…I say friends, but that doesn’t do it justice – more along the lines of “amigos de todo la vida, como familia” – in fact, whilst the son is my OH's best friend since childhood, my OH calls her his second mum.

I started preparations last night – marinating the meat, preparing the vegetables, and arose early this morning to start the baking. Who says one has to spend a fortune in the supermarkets to throw a huge meal for family and friends? A deference to the great Nigella for a well-stocked cupboard and a fantastic rapport with the local carniceria and we’re set!

I must apologise to Jojo at this point – because carb free it certainly wasn’t. My only saving grace was it was all prepared and cooked at home – but fear not Jo, I shall forego the carbs for the rest of the week as penance and take myself off for a long walk in the woods tomorrow, now the hunters have left the area and I can amble for miles with my neurotic golden retriever without fear of a stray bullet!

We sat down and commenced the cultural devouring : the largest pie I have ever baked – marinaded steak and vegetables in a melt-in-the-mouth buttery shortcrust pastry; setas and red peppers; roast potatoes with garlic and rosemary from the garden (the potatoes from kilos received recently dug up from my uncle’s huerta); homegrown runner beans in a sofrito made with freshly picked tomatoes. Bread fresh from the bakery. A spiced fruit cake and chocolate brownies, warm and fudgy from the oven. Too many bottles of wonderfully smooth, local red wine to count…..coffee and crema de orujo – or a manzanilla (chamomile tea) which is known as a cure-all digestif here, or an excuse for those who have eaten far too much to move.

What did we receive as hosts? Gone now are the days when a “bottle of red or a bottle of white” suffice….or even a box of Bendicks Bittermints if you’re really posh!! Not here, oh no – they came down, car boot laden with a freshly slaughtered, home reared pig – jointed and ready for the freezer. 

I can’t help but smile – forgive me, a warm feeling yes, from the over-indulgence of food and wine in the best company – but these times are truly priceless. Sitting amongst true lifelong friends, laughter as the wine flows …the collective sigh as the lights come on in the distance and I light the candles on the terrace…the mists descending once more over the mountains. It sounds truly as if I’m romanticising…..but during such a terrible time that we’re all going through right now in a recession/depression – monetary and psychologically , my spirits have been lifted and encouraged because sometimes, something as simple as this makes us feel truly grateful for where we are and who we’re with. I wouldn’t change it for anything.

Tallulah xx


----------



## two choices (Aug 19, 2009)

Sounds absolutely fabulous


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Friends from Monforte came to lunch today. Well…I say friends, but that doesn’t do it justice – more along the lines of “amigos de todo la vida, como familia” – in fact, whilst the son is my OH's best friend since childhood, my OH calls her his second mum.
> 
> I started preparations last night – marinating the meat, preparing the vegetables, and arose early this morning to start the baking. Who says one has to spend a fortune in the supermarkets to throw a huge meal for family and friends? A deference to the great Nigella for a well-stocked cupboard and a fantastic rapport with the local carniceria and we’re set!
> 
> ...


It sounds great Talllulah! 

I had friends (from Reigate, UK) at the house this weekend, too. I have to agree with you on the priceless moments statement! ¡Me lo pase pipa!

Cheers


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Sounds great Tally!

Now just tidy yourself up and you may get a good seeing-to as well!

If you put a nice bike ride before the grub and the seeing-to......it's a perfect day!

And ladies please note....I am available for bike rides and seeing-to's.....but remember to book early for Xmas!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Sounds great Tally!
> 
> Now just tidy yourself up and you may get a good seeing-to as well!
> 
> ...


You cheeky little ******! Tidy myself up a bit?!?!? OK, a bit above your 30 limit but nonetheless.... 

What do you think the food and alchohol were for? A satisfied and replete OH and a perfect weekend. A ride.....had lots of those - but pillion and it was on a Yamaha FZR 1000. Something about a man in leathers and a Shoei though....these days though, it's kids and MPVs for me and OH. 

See you've been a busy little bee as well...nice to see another good story on the forum where someone is actually up to his eyeballs in work! It can be done, can't it?!?!:clap2:

Tally.xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Absolutely overloaded Tally.....no recession or crisis on my watch!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sounds like heaven, Taliban.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I can’t help but smile – forgive me, a warm feeling yes, from the over-indulgence of food and wine in the best company – but these times are truly priceless. Sitting amongst true lifelong friends, laughter as the wine flows …the collective sigh as the lights come on in the distance and I light the candles on the terrace…the mists descending once more over the mountains. It sounds truly as if I’m romanticising…..but during such a terrible time that we’re all going through right now in a recession/depression – monetary and psychologically , my spirits have been lifted and encouraged because sometimes, something as simple as this makes us feel truly grateful for where we are and who we’re with. I wouldn’t change it for anything.
> 
> Tallulah xx


Good friends are the best, aren't they? Sounds like a great afternoon in a magical place.
Now all that preparation perhaps isn't what I crave. A couple of Sundays ago my husband bunged a free range chicken in the oven (they're always huge coz they let them live longer)with a load of veggies. Then we went for a 3 hour walk with friends, came back and we all devoured the chicken which was delicious. Perhaps the walk and the fact that it was 3:30 helped persuade us that it was so yummy, but a good time was had by all, and that's what counts!


----------

